# Passion or Pennys?



## ems101 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum  and need some serious advice/opinions!

Im currently 18 years old and working as a medical receptionist straight out of school, my passion is travel and until recently was ready to apply for flight center academy. I have heard being a travel agent is a dying business and that if i want to pursue this as a career its a bad idea as there wont be many left by the time i am about 40, i also am concerned about the money they make as i also hear it is not much i know that alot of it is made up by commission but i want to know how much that is or how much a good travel agent makes, as i said its my passion and is 100% what i want to do but i need some help !!!

thanks!!


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

flight centre is one of the best travel agents. my friend works in one and as far as i know its good money.
go for it...by the time ur 40 you'll wish u had done it.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

plus u get to go on all expenses paid for holidays!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

ems101 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum  and need some serious advice/opinions!
> Im currently 18 years old and working as a medical receptionist straight out of school, my passion is travel and until recently was ready to apply for flight center academy. I have heard being a travel agent is a dying business and that if i want to pursue this as a career its a bad idea as there wont be many left by the time i am about 40, i also am concerned about the money they make as i also hear it is not much i know that alot of it is made up by commission but i want to know how much that is or how much a good travel agent makes, as i said its my passion and is 100% what i want to do but i need some help !!!
> thanks!!


Follow your heart and you will feel like you never worked a day in your life....the money will come as an extra.

And always be ready to learn and change!

Go and do it......


----------

